# Getting started in Software Engineering



## tomo9011 (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi,
I was looking for some information on where to start in the software engineering industry. I have always been interested in programming and found an enjoyment in reading books about it. My passion started when I was playing an old MMO game and the creator was a guy named DeadlyData. I saw the things he could do from being a programming genius, creating his own firewalls, protecting his game etc. I want to do something like this but i'm struggling on where to get started. I want to make programs to help keep pc's protected firewalls/antivirus etc or making programs to make life on the computer easier, especially for the less abled people, e.g Blind etc. Any advice would be appreciated. I am currently trying to look around for an apprenticeship but I can't really seem to find any in the specific field it all seems to be IT Technitians etc.

Thanks in advance.


----------

